# Cheap hides?



## caleb96 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys, not long now til my womas hatch and I'm getting it all setup so its all good to go, but I'm unsure on hides what would be good to use that is cheap and not to big as the tubs there going into are the 5 little ones

Cheers Caleb.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 7, 2013)

Toilet rolls seem to be the cheap hide of choice for most hatchy set ups. Cigarette packets that sort of thing/size box.


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 7, 2013)

Just get some PVC pipe from bunnings from bunnings cut it in half so its a semi circle and paint it a colour. My woma loves them


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Caleb, I think you mean 5 Litre tubs not 'little ones'  
Any small box will do for now. Light globe boxes, toilet roll tubes are popular - just avoid anything that's had anything with a strong smell in it (perfume boxes) 
I've even seen Panadol boxes used by some people


----------



## Gruni (Jan 7, 2013)

That was what I was trying to think of the large Panamax/Paracetamol boxes. :facepalm:


----------



## caleb96 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah that's what i meant haha I'm looking for something that looks decent i like the PVC pipe idea  keep them ideas coming guys and what about water bowls what do yous use for water bowls in hatchy tubs?

Caleb.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

Kmart sell cheap "ramekins" in the cooking section only a $1 or 2 - they're just small ceramic straight sided bowls, they're great cos they're heavy enough to not be knocked over by little ones


----------



## Gruni (Jan 7, 2013)

Any of the others can look decent with a quick dab of paint. Otherwise get creative and mix up some paste and do a bit of your own paper mache, make a hide and paint it to look like a rock or what ever you choose.

Silver paint could give the boxes an industrial look especially if you then dot some black paint rivets around the seams. Look up 'Making scenery for Warhammer' you will find heaps of cool ideas.


----------



## caleb96 (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the look of those ceramic bowls might have to look into getting them  thanks for that  iv always thought about the paper mache before but what can you coat it with to water proof it?

Caleb.


----------



## JrFear (Jan 7, 2013)

I use plastic pots and the little things that sit under them for hides!
cut a hole file the edges if a bit sharp and ur done!


----------



## Gruni (Jan 7, 2013)

Any acrylic paint will seal it. If you are really keen get a small bucket of 'Pond Tight' from the hardware store used to seal water features. Or just mix up some PVA and water and when it is really dry it is water resistent enough that you would need to let it wallow in water to break the seal.


----------



## caleb96 (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay thanks guys really appreciate it


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 7, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Kmart sell cheap "ramekins" in the cooking section only a $1 or 2 - they're just small ceramic straight sided bowls, they're great cos they're heavy enough to not be knocked over by little ones



That's what I use and never had a problem yet....touch wood #ouch#head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

Check you're local $2 shop for small plastic bowls - the disposable type. A couple of dollars will get you 10 or more and they're easy to cut an access hole in - and you can pick up some $2 paints from the craft section while you're there to paint them with


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bunnings have a range of good quality pot plant saucers (pvc) which make EXCELLENT hides with a hole drilled or cut in them.....solar 17


----------



## caleb96 (Jan 7, 2013)

Cheers guys love all your ideas 

Caleb.


----------



## Barbarossa (Jan 7, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Any of the others can look decent with a quick dab of paint. Otherwise get creative and mix up some paste and do a bit of your own paper mache, make a hide and paint it to look like a rock or what ever you choose.



As ive had no experience with hatchies before, (nor much in general with regards to reptiles) is paint ok to have around them? i like the idea of paper mache` but paint seems a bit "iffy" to me, i guess if you use it sparely and a non toxic paint im guessing it would be fine? or is there some sort of reptile friendly prefer paint?


----------



## caleb96 (Jan 7, 2013)

Solar 17 with the terracotta pots how do you cut/drill a hole in it with out it cracking/braking?


----------



## Gruni (Jan 7, 2013)

Water based paints are no issue. Have a read through the DIY threads to learn more but even the varnish we use on the timber and the pond tight is fine if you let it air for a while and really dry before your snake goes in it. They aren't like dogs and chew on stuff when they are young so the only issue to a certain extent is the fumes.

- - - Updated - - -



caleb96 said:


> Solar 17 with the terracotta pots how do you cut/drill a hole in it with out it cracking/braking?



Use a masonry bit and make sure the back of what you are drilling is supported with some timber, but they are talking about the pvc/plastic plant pots.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

caleb96 said:


> Solar 17 with the terracotta pots how do you cut/drill a hole in it with out it cracking/braking?



* sticks hand up* 
Soak it in a bucket of water and drill it very slowly (after you've taken it out of the water ) 
Small drill bit, several holes in the shape you want and a gentle tap should see it crack between the holes


----------



## Gruni (Jan 7, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> * stick hand up*
> Soak it in a bucket of water and drill it very slowly (after you've taken it out of the water )



And watch your fingers for when the drill comes through... :lol:


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 7, 2013)

I use the top of nescafe coffee bottles, give them a good clean, then cut a little section out.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

Gruni said:


> And watch your fingers for when the drill comes through... :lol:



Yes ! Always remember your safety !!

DIY is supposed to be do it yourself and we've managed to come up with some cheap and cheerful ideas  

Make sure you take pictures Caleb we want to see what you end up with !


----------



## Baturb (Jan 7, 2013)

I have found when drilling brittle masonry like tile or terracotta, use a masonry bit but turn the hammer function on the drill off, and drill with little or no pressure and slowly


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

Soaking terracotta pots really does help soften it ( if that's possible) and also eliminates a lot of the nasty dust


----------



## Gruni (Jan 7, 2013)

And DEFINITELY no hammer function on the drill! 8)


----------



## noved (Jan 7, 2013)

stubby coolers the flexible one i put a small pebble either side to stop it rolling.


----------



## sharky (Jan 7, 2013)

I use stubbie holders for all my hatchies. they love them  They are insulated and don't lose heat. I alsso use the paper mache idea  They look awesome if you do it right!


----------



## NTNed (Jan 8, 2013)

My little ones in their big enclosure like their wet suit style stubbie holders, but they also like the plastic dog/cat bowls with a cut away already in them, my yearlings are usually under these too. One of these to fit a 5l click clack shouldn't be more than $3 or $4 each, I pay about $7 for the real big ones for my bigger snakes, a big plus is that they're hard to knock over through design and easy to clean.


----------



## ubermensch (Jan 8, 2013)

My girls love their little box hides...I just cut an appropriate sized "door" and place the box upside down. The only down side is when they've had a lovely poop and decided to slide through it and all over their hide I have to chuck the cardboard out.


----------



## justin91 (Jan 8, 2013)

Some awesome ideas in here. Will have to use some but upsize it for my enclosure


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 8, 2013)

Some pet water bowls have the hole for your finger for easy pick up - they make great hides cos hatchies love anywhere tight and the waterbowl is big enough to swim in


----------



## mje772003 (Jan 8, 2013)

JrFear said:


> I use plastic pots and the little things that sit under them for hides!
> cut a hole file the edges if a bit sharp and ur done!


Or the plastic saucers for plants cheap a Bunnings

- - - Updated - - -



JaxRtfm said:


> * sticks hand up*
> Soak it in a bucket of water and drill it very slowly (after you've taken it out of the water )
> Small drill bit, several holes in the shape you want and a gentle tap should see it crack between the holes



Great ideas better than the craft crap ya see on better homes n gardens lol


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 8, 2013)

LOL yeah we're full good ideas. It always amazes me the wealth of helpful information within this community. Sometimes it just takes the right question and a couple of people to start the ball rolling and away it goes. 

Speaking of balls - el cheap balls (that always go flat as soon as you get them home ) keep them. Cut them in half and cut an access hole and you either have another two (colorful ) hides or you can use the whole ball -before it goes flat- as a mould for your paper mâché hide, give it a quick spray with the cooking spray before hand to stop it sticking.


----------



## Baturb (Jan 8, 2013)

I found an old type of ceramic biscuit barell, sort of like a 2 litre coke bottle only with straight sides, I'm going to cut it in half with a grinder with a diamond blade, so I will have 2 hides


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 8, 2013)

Another Awesome idea


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jan 9, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Any of the others can look decent with a quick dab of paint. Otherwise get creative and mix up some paste and do a bit of your own paper mache, make a hide and paint it to look like a rock or what ever you choose.
> 
> Silver paint could give the boxes an industrial look especially if you then dot some black paint rivets around the seams. Look up 'Making scenery for Warhammer' you will find heaps of cool ideas.



Warhammers great!


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 9, 2013)

For new hatchlings I have used toilet roll centres, but now prefer tablet boxes (Panadol, etc). I upsize the box as they grow. These offer a nice tight hiding spot which makes the baby feel secure. They are free and you just chuck them when they get soiled. They also make it easy to pick up the hatchling for cleaning. When the hatchling is big enough, a plastic ice cream container upside down (rock on top) is simple and easy to clean/replace. For my breeders, I use a larger plastic basin upside down with a rock on top. I also have a plastic type of woven square basket as a hide in one enclosure. It is upside down and the handle holes allow front and back 'doors'.


----------

